# New Gaming Mouse @ 3k and feedback on Logitech Service(for 1.5y old G500)



## tkin (Dec 23, 2012)

My G500 just died yesterday. left click acting weird, missing clicks, double clicks when clicking once, so going to Rashi tomorrow for replacement(god save me), its less than two years old, in the event Rashi screws me over and either delays replacement or does not replace at all then I'll be buying a gaming mouse tomorrow, now I'd had my run with Logitech, the left click began showing issue one year ago, didn't replace as problem was intermittent, so thinking about changing the brand this time, my budget is 3k(the same price I paid for my G500), now I need a few features.

1. At least 1 year trouble free performance, logitech gave me 1.5 yrs, so need 1 yr total hassle free performance.
2. Variable DPI, hardware adjustable(optional, can live without it).
3. Software based profile switching, my G500 software(setpoint) had the ability to switch mouse profile on the fly based on the running app, this is what I need, this is the most imp feature. Please comment if there are any gaming mouse that comes with a software that has this ability(except logitech)
4. At least 2k DPI, I run @ 1.5k DPI, 2k for gaming.

I'd selected a few mice, please comment:
Razer Death Adder 3500 DPI Mouse: Flipkart.com
Steelseries Kinzu V2 Pro Edition Mouse: Flipkart.com
Steelseries Ikari Optical Mouse: Flipkart.com
Tt eSPORTS Black Gaming Mouse: Flipkart.com
Logitech Optical Gaming Mouse G400: Flipkart.com
Comment on these, any personal experience is welcome.

*--------------------------------------------------------------->*
And the second thing about which I want input from you guys is about Logitech Service, my G500 is imported by Rashi, can I go to Neoteric? If not what are the chances Rashi will give me a new mouse, hopefully tomorrow? I can't go without a mouse.


PS: Razer launched a new Deathadder, 4G with 6400DPI, is it available here?


----------



## tkin (Dec 24, 2012)

Poor old me bought a little wittle mousie for 2.3k total:

*i.imgur.com/rV4Ty.jpg

*i.imgur.com/2H4At.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CIzt8.jpg

*i.imgur.com/38KS5.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6dNXo.jpg

PS: FU logitech for spoiling me, 5 hrs in and already missing the hyperscroll feature of the G500  also the middle thumb button too.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 25, 2012)

^congrats.Did you considered the G400?


----------



## tkin (Dec 26, 2012)

Nanducob said:


> ^congrats.Did you considered the G400?


My G500 will be replaced within a week, I'll decide then whether to keep the deathadder or the G500, so that's why didn't go for same brand, G500>>>G400


----------



## Sarath (Dec 26, 2012)

Death Adder is supposedly better than G500 and Razer Imperator and other mice from SS and such according to an article I read recently in a tech mag.

It seems optical tracking quality is better than the laser ones in our mice. (I own the Imperator) There was a lot of jargon in there I do not remember vividly


----------



## AcceleratorX (Jan 3, 2013)

^By that metric, the G400 should be better than G500. It's not quite as simple as that though.


----------



## tkin (Jan 3, 2013)

Sarath said:


> Death Adder is supposedly better than G500 and Razer Imperator and other mice from SS and such according to an article I read recently in a tech mag.
> 
> It seems optical tracking quality is better than the laser ones in our mice. (I own the Imperator) There was a lot of jargon in there I do not remember vividly


Comfort wise, yes, but technically hell no, lets see:
G500 over Deathadder: Dedicated buttons and indicator for DPI switching on the fly, something deathadder lacks, its possible to use one of the thumb buttons+wheel to switch DPI but no indication, Razer's synapse overlay works on desktop only, not in game screen.
Hyperscroll, to scroll long pages, I am missing this immensely.
Third thumb button, very useful once you get used to it.


----------

